# Weekly competition 2010-11



## AvGalen (Mar 14, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U' F2 U R' U2 R F2 
*2. *F R2 U2 F' R F U' F U2 
*3. *U2 F' U' F' R F2 U 
*4. *U F' U' R2 F R F' R2 
*5. *R' F R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R 

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R F' U2 R' D2 B D' R' F L2 D U' 
*2. *D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D F2 L' D2 B D' F' L D' R B2 R' 
*3. *U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F R' D2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' D' B F R 
*4. *F2 D' U' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R B U R' D B2 L' B U' R2 
*5. *L2 R2 F L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D' B' L' D2 B2 L U R2 F' R 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Rw R2 D2 L2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 U L F L2 Rw' D2 U' Fw Rw' R' Uw' B Fw L2 D2 U L2 Fw' L' Rw2 R' B Rw B' Fw F2 L2 R' B2 D' U
*2. *D Uw' L' U' Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' L R2 B D Rw' U B' U Rw' R' U' B Fw2 F2 D2 L R B2 F' D R' D2 Uw Fw F' U B Fw' Rw R' U Fw2
*3. *Uw L' B' F2 L2 D Uw' U B2 R2 F' R2 B' R' B' Fw' F' L2 Rw2 R Fw L' Rw Uw2 U2 L B Fw Rw' Fw2 U F R' Uw2 B' Rw2 R B Fw2 U2
*4. *Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' F2 L' B2 D B D' Rw' F' U2 B Rw' D B' U B2 U2 Rw F' D B' U' L2 U' B L' F2 U2 L' Rw' R' D2 U2 R2 D2 R
*5. *Fw' R2 F' R2 Uw2 U2 Rw R' U2 Fw2 D F D2 B' L' D' B' U R' B L' B' Fw Uw' B' L' F' Uw L2 F2 L D2 Fw2 F Rw' U' Rw D' U2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' L' Rw R F Rw B L' B Lw' Fw' Rw Bw' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 R Uw2 F2 L' F Dw Uw2 L R2 Uw' Bw Dw U2 Fw' L2 U Lw R2 Uw' B' Fw' F2 R' D2 Lw B Fw' L2 Dw Rw F Dw2 U2 Lw2 D' U2 Rw2 D Uw2 B L' U2 Rw
*2. *Lw Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw' R Uw' Rw' R Fw F2 Lw' F Lw2 Fw2 L' Rw R' Uw' Lw2 F' L' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw R' B2 Fw' Lw' Uw Rw2 D' Bw2 Rw2 Bw Fw F2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' B' Bw D Uw' L F' Uw' R Fw' Uw' B L' Bw Dw' Bw2 U' Lw R'
*3. *Lw D2 Uw2 U Rw' R Bw' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 U Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw U2 Bw F Uw2 B2 L Fw Lw2 Rw' R2 F2 D Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' U Bw' U Rw2 Fw' Dw2 U' Lw' Uw U' F' Uw' U2 B F L2 Lw D' Lw' Fw U2 Rw Fw'
*4. *Lw2 Bw' Rw Fw2 D2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Dw L Lw Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 U2 B' L B' F' Lw2 Rw2 F' D Dw2 L Lw2 Rw2 F' D2 U Rw2 Bw' L Dw Uw2 U Fw D Dw2 B Rw' Dw2 Lw2 U R Dw' L D2 Rw Dw Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw Rw2 Bw'
*5. *Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' Dw' Uw L' U Bw2 L2 R2 F Rw F Rw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 B' Rw2 Bw Lw Dw' B' U Bw Lw B2 Uw Lw Dw Bw Rw B L2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' L D Dw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 R2 F U' Lw R D' Dw2 Uw U' Fw' Uw' U Bw' L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 B 3U U' F2 3U2 2U' F' 3R B' D' 3U 3F' D' 2D 2L' F2 D L2 R 2D' R2 3F U 3F2 2D 3F2 2D 2B2 2F2 D 2U2 F' 2R 2D' B 2B 3F2 D2 3F' L D' R' B' D 2F' 2D F' 3R' 2F R 2U2 3F2 2D2 2F2 2U2 L 2L' 2D2 R 2U' 3R 2F 3R' B 2B2 2F L2 B 2R' B' 2B F 2U2 3F' L' 2L' 2F 2L B2
*2. *L 2D 3U U2 2R2 2B' D' 2R' 2U R 3U2 U' 3F' U 2F2 L2 2B2 2D' 3U2 2U U' 2L R B' 2F' 2L U 2L' 2R2 2U B 3R2 U2 B' L' 2L 3U2 F2 2L' B D2 2D' 3U' B 2D 3U 3R 2R' F' 2D 3U' U' 2R D' L' U2 3F2 2F' 3R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 R2 D2 2B 3U' R' 3U2 L 3R' 2R2 D2 U' L2 2U2 L 2F' U' 3R' B2
*3. *B2 2B F2 D' 3F 2R 2F 2U2 B' U 2B' U' 3R' D2 2D 2L' 2U2 3F F2 2U' L' B' 3F D L' R 2B 3R B' F D2 L2 R 3F 2F D' 2D2 3R R' 3U' U2 2B 3R 2R' R' U B2 2L B' 2F2 F' R 3F' L2 B 2U 3R 2R' 2D' 2R2 D 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 D' B 2R' B2 U' 2L B' 2B2 3F 2F F' 2R R D 2B'
*4. *D2 B2 2L2 D2 3U U 3R' R D' 3R R U 3R 2D' L 3R' 2D' 3U' U 3F2 2F 2U2 L2 2B' 2D' B' 2L2 3R' 2R R2 D' 2B' U2 L 2U' B F 3U 2F 2L2 3R 2B 3F2 2U' 2L' D 3U U2 2R D' L' 2L' 3R R' 3F' U2 2R2 R B2 3F' 2F' 2D 3U 2U2 2B' 3U 2U2 R' D2 3R' R' 3U2 3R2 2R2 B' F' L2 2L 3F2 D
*5. *2U2 2F U2 2B F2 3R 2R2 R B 2D 2L 3R2 R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U2 B2 R' 2F' F2 3U2 B2 R' 2B' 3F 2F2 2U L' 2D 2F2 R B2 2F' L' B' D2 2D2 3U 3R2 R 2B 3F' 2F' R' 2D2 3U 3R2 D' 2D 3F 3R 3U 2U2 2R' U2 B F 2R 2D2 2U 2R2 B' 2B2 L2 2B D2 2B' 3R 2R R' B2 U L2 2B' D' 2D2 2U2 U' 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' 2F' 2R' B2 2B' 2F2 3L' R2 3F' 2D2 L2 D 3D' 2U B 2D 3U' 3L R2 D2 2D' 2U2 2F2 L 3L' 2B 3B2 2F L2 2D' L 2R2 D L' 2D2 2U' 3B2 3F2 3D2 2R B 3D2 2U2 F 3D' 2L2 2D2 B 2B' 3B' 2L 3R' 2D F 3L R D2 2D2 2B2 2F' 2D' 3D' 2B 3R' 2F' 2D2 3F 3D2 2B' 3B' 3F2 F' 2U' 2L2 2R2 2B 2L 2R' 2U 3L 2B F 3L2 2D' 2F2 3L' 3F' 2R2 3F2 3R 3D 2U 3R' R D2 2R 2B2 L2 3R R'
*2. *3L U' F 2L2 R2 B' L' 3L' 3R' R' F' 2U' 3L2 3R 2R' 3U' L2 F 3U' U R2 B2 2B2 3F' D2 2L' 2F2 2L' 2F 2L 3L 3R2 R' 3B2 2F' D2 3F2 L' 3B 3L 2R2 2D U2 2L2 F 3L' 2B D 2L2 2U2 3F' 3D2 L 3R2 2U' L2 3B2 F' 3R2 R F2 U' 3B 2D' 2U' B2 3U 2F R 2F D2 U' R' D2 3D' 3U 2L R' 3D L' 3F2 D 2D' U2 2L' B' 2U 2B 2D B2 2F2 2L2 3D 2B' 2D' 3B2 F 2L2 2R' F2
*3. *2L B' 3B 3U L 2L2 3B' 3F' F2 D L' 3R2 2R2 2U' B2 2B 3U 3R' 3F2 U2 B 3F2 2L' 2D2 U' 2B2 3B L2 2L 2F2 2R2 3F2 3L2 3B' L F' U 3F' 2L2 2U' 2B' 3B2 3L 2D 3U' B' 2B2 3B2 2F F2 3U2 2L' D 2F R' 3U2 B 2D' 3D2 2L 2B' 3B2 3F' L 2U' 3R 2R' R B2 2B 2D U2 F2 2R2 B2 D' 2L2 2B 2F 2U2 3B 2D' B2 U 3R' R 2U2 3L' F' L' 3U 3B 3F2 R2 F2 3R2 2R 3B2 3R 3F'
*4. *2R2 2D' 2F' R2 3U F 2U2 3R2 R' 2D2 3U F U' 2F2 3L' 3F2 2F' F2 3R' 2F' R F' 3L' 3R2 U' F2 3R 2R R' 2B 3F2 L' 2F' 2U2 L D 3R2 2B 3B' 2U' 3R' 3F2 2F 2R 2B2 D 3B 3U' 3L2 2R 3F2 3U 2B2 2D L2 2R2 2B2 2R2 B2 3F' 2U' 3F R2 3U L' 2L' 3D' 3U' L B2 D 3R2 3D 3F2 2L2 3B 3F' 3U2 U' L2 2F2 F 3L2 2U' 2L' 3L' D2 2B 3F2 U2 2B2 L2 2L 3R R 3D' 3L2 D' 3B 2D2
*5. *2L2 U F2 2L' 2U2 U2 2B 3B 3D 3B2 2L2 3L 3R 2R2 R 2D 2B' F' D2 2D2 L R2 3B 2F L' 2R2 3D B2 3F' L' 2L2 3B2 3D' 3B' 2F2 3L' 2F2 3D U2 3L' 3B2 F2 3R2 2U2 2B' 2F' 3U' L' R2 3B' 3D 2B 2U2 F2 2D2 2F' 3D2 3L' D F' 3L2 2D2 3B' L 2L' 3L 2D' 2L2 2B 3F2 2L 2R2 3D 3U2 L2 2R' D 3D2 2U' 3R 3B R' 2F2 U 2B 2D' 2F L2 R' 2F' L' 2B F' 3R2 R 3F2 F' 2D 3D2 F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R' F U R' U 
*2. *U R U F' R F2 U' F' 
*3. *F' U2 F' R U2 F U R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 B U' B F' D2 L' U B2 F' U' 
*2. *R' D2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F' U' B U2 L' F' U B U' R 
*3. *L U2 R D2 F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B D2 U B2 R' B F' D' L U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Rw2 B Fw2 D2 B U' F L D2 Fw D2 Rw' B Uw U L Uw2 U' B U L2 B' L U' Rw2 F Uw F' U2 L2 Rw Uw' B Fw' F L' B2 R Fw'
*2. *Fw' F Rw2 R2 U2 L' R2 D' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B' R2 B D2 B' Rw' Fw R Fw U2 Rw' D R2 D' Uw' U2 F2 Uw Rw2 D U' Rw' B Fw2 D' Fw F'
*3. *F L2 D' L' Rw U2 F2 Uw' U' Rw' B' L2 D F2 Rw' R D2 Uw' R2 F' Rw2 D B D2 Uw B F D B' Fw D L2 Fw Rw2 R B F' D2 Rw R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' Uw L2 Lw2 F' U Rw U Rw' R B' Bw' Dw' Uw L Lw2 Fw' Rw Dw2 U2 L2 D Fw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' B' L' Lw Rw2 B Lw B Dw B' Lw' B' Dw Uw' B2 Fw Lw' Fw2 Uw' U2 B' F' D2 B' Rw' D Dw L Lw Dw' Fw2 Uw'
*2. *B R F2 L' Lw F' L R Bw Dw2 Fw' L' D' Rw' B U L2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 B2 L' Rw2 B Fw2 U Bw Fw' Dw' Bw2 F' Uw' Lw2 Dw B' R2 D2 U2 L2 Rw R D U' Rw Dw' Bw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 F D Uw' F2 R B' D Uw
*3. *D2 U Fw' Lw2 Dw' U' Fw Dw' F2 Rw2 U Lw2 B' Lw2 Rw' R U2 B' F2 U' Rw' R U Rw Uw B2 F D Dw2 B2 L Lw' Uw2 R2 Dw' Fw Rw2 U' R2 B Bw' Fw2 Rw B L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' R' D' R D Dw' L D Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B' L B2 D2 L2 U2 B U' B' L' F2 
*2. *B R2 F' U2 B' U2 B L2 B' D2 B' U2 L' U' R2 U' B' R' B' L2 R' 
*3. *F D2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 F R2 D2 U L' D' L2 B' R D2 F' L' U2 
*4. *U2 L F2 R D2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' U' B2 R D2 L' B R' F D' 
*5. *L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 D L2 B' D' L B2 R F' L2 D2 R' F2 
*6. *R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U L B U2 F L' B D2 L B' R 
*7. *L2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' D B' D' B' R D2 F2 L 
*8. *L' U2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R B D B' L B' D F' U L2 R' 
*9. *U' B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U R B' F2 U2 F2 U B F2 
*10. *U2 B2 L2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F2 L' B' D2 L' F L' B' D' R2 F 
*11. *U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F L2 F2 L2 B' D F2 U' L U' R' 
*12. *R2 U2 B2 L R B2 L' U2 L' D' R F' R' B' U2 B2 D' U2 L' U' 
*13. *D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D U B' F' L B2 U2 F U' L' F' U 
*14. *R' B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 F' R' F2 L2 D R' B' U' F 
*15. *L2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D L R' U B F' R2 U B R2 B2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 B' F U L2 D' L' D R D2 F2 D' U' 
*2. *F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R' U' R B L R2 D' U L 
*3. *U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F U2 R' B' F2 U' R' D U L' F2 R' U' 
*4. *U F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' B U R' D U2 R B U L F' 
*5. *D' F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L U' F2 L R' B' L F' R2 F 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L B' R' F2 D' B U2 F D B' F2 U' 
*2. *F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 D L B' D' F R' B2 D2 B' F2 U' 
*3. *B2 U2 L B2 L' F2 R D2 L' U2 R B R' U' R2 F2 L2 R D B' R2 
*4. *R F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 D B' D2 B' L2 B L F2 D L2 
*5. *L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 R' F U R2 B' D F' U R 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R' D L F2 L R2 B' F2 U' 
*2. *B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' B U F L' B' U2 R D F 
*3. *R2 D F2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D B' R' U B2 D B D F' 
*4. *R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 R B R B' R' F L U L' U' R' 
*5. *L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U L2 D' L' U2 B U B2 L2 F R' B U' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' L B D' F D F L' U2 B2 R2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U2 F' R' F' R' 
*3. *F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' U2 F U B2 R' U2 R2 B' F R' 
*4. *D' R D R' Fw2 L' D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw' D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U Fw D' Fw L D' Fw L Uw R D Uw' U' Rw' B2 R2 B' Uw B' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R U F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 
*3. *U B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F L' U' R2 B F2 D B' D L' F' 
*4. *F' D2 L' B2 Uw' B' Uw' Rw' Uw B' Fw' L' D' Uw' U R F2 R' U R' D L B' D2 Uw' F' L2 Rw2 R2 D U2 L' U2 L D B' L' B Fw D2
*5. *Rw2 B' Fw2 D U Lw Fw U2 R' Dw' U Fw2 L' B' R' Fw' L2 Fw L Lw2 Rw2 R B' Dw2 Uw2 F2 D Dw Uw2 Lw B2 Fw' L Rw2 Fw U Bw2 Fw F2 Uw' F L' Dw Bw2 F2 R2 D L' Lw R F' D2 Dw U' B2 R2 D B2 Fw2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' L U L R' U R' L R L U' L R' L' B' u r' l' b' 
*2. *R L U R' L U L R U R' B' u r b' 
*3. *R' L' U L' U' R L' U' L' B' U' u' r 
*4. *R' L' U L' U' R L' U' L' B' U' u' r 
*5. *L' R' U L U' R U' R U' R' U L' U' L U R L' u' r 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (-2,1) (0,3) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (3,4) (0,2) (-1,0) (6,0) (6,3) (5,0) (-2,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (4,0) (6,5) (6,4) (3,4) (-4,2) (-2,0) (4,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (-4,0)
*3. *(4,3) (6,-1) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,4) (3,0) (0,5) (0,1) (5,0) (-5,0) (-4,3) (2,4) (-2,3) (1,4) (-1,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,5) (0,3) (3,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (2,4) (6,0) (-2,4) (4,4) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,3) (0,1) (-1,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (-2,0) (-4,0)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2: 1.81, 3.45, 1.39, 2.61, 2.75 = 2.39 - lol
3x3: 11.43, 11.82, 11.09, 9.93, 12.84 = 11.45
4x4: 40.14, 42.85, 54.52, 53.73, 48.78 = 48.45
5x5: 1:48.92, 1:39.83, 1:38.55, 1:27.88, 1:35.31 = 1:37.90
6x6: 3:04.33, 3:00.31, 3:02.51, 3:15.97, 3:11.72 = 3:06.19
7x7: 5:02.53, 5:34.10, 5:22.16, 5:18.03, 5:04.43 = 5:14.87
2x2 BLD: DNF(11.62), 29.15, DNF(19.55) = 29.15
3x3 BLD: 1:22.37, DNF(2:46.84), DNF (1:22.38)
4x4 BLD: 9:29.85, 9:56.78, DNS = 9:29.85 - YES! First sub-10!  And I actually used a stackmat on the second one.. 
Multi BLD: 3/3 10:08 - Awesome 
3x3 MTS: 1:10.34, 1:01.24, 59.34, 1:09.58, 55.66 = 1:03.39
3x3 WF: 1:56.00, 1:59.54, 2:06.23, 2:21.43, 1:59.43 = 2:01.73
3x3 OH: 18.01, 19.29, 21.56, 19.57, 21.96 = 20.14
2-4 relay: 1:11.67
2-5 relay: 2:48.84
magic: 1.50, 1.42, 1.67, 3.34+, 1.50 = 1.56
master magic: 3.62, 4.08, 3.88, 4.27, 3.06 = 3.86
clock: 10.91, 10.38, 12.94, 10.29, 9.72 = 10.53
megaminx: 1:05.67, 1:00.93, 57.10, 1:05.71, 58.96 = 1:01.85
pyraminx: 5.88, 3.81, 5.75, 8.32, 5.85 = 5.83
square-1: 21.39, 23.41, 20.00, 16.00, 24.89 = 21.60

3x3 FMC: 35

Scramble: D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' L B D' F D F L' U2 B2 R2

Solution: D F2 B2 L U' L' B D' B2 R2 x2 F U F U2 F U2 F U' L' U' L U L' U' L' B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' U F (35)

Premove B to understand
2x2x2: D F2 B2 L U' L' (6)
2x2x3: B D' B2 R2 (10)
F2L+OLL: x2 F U F U2 F U2 F U' L' U' L U L' U' _L_ (25)
PLL: _L2_ B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' U (35)
Undo premove: F (36)
1 move cancels.
= 35


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2:
3x3: (14.03), (10.99), 12.90, 13.28, 13.10 => 13.09
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD: DNF (2:05), DNF, 1:46.15 => 1:46.15
4x4 BLD: DNF (26:03), DNF, DNF (28:02) => DNF
Multi BLD:
3x3 MTS:
3x3 WF:
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
magic:
master magic:
clock:
megaminx:
pyraminx:
square-1:

3x3 FMC:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2:7.55, 4.52, 2.25, 7.55, 5.48 = 5.85
I wish the first scramble was a BLD scramble, fairly easy scrambles

3x3:17.62, 18.52, 20.49, 17.45, 21.02 = 18.88
C-C-Changes

5x5:2:26.03, 2:33.33, 2:28.30, 2:19.65, 2:31.61 = 2:28.65
This is bad considering the times I was getting this weekend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfey0IFPgUA

6x6: 4:50.98, 4:30.23, 5:15.46, 5:15.88, 4:57.25 = 5:01.23
Ahhhhhhhhh, really wanted sub-5. The 4:30 was amazing, beat PB by about 25 secs!!

Megaminx:2:05.75, 1:57.32, 2:05.43, 2:17.71, 2:02.67 = 2:04.62
Man I suck

2x2 BLDNF(1:00.28), DNF(41.05), DNF(1:26.53)
last scramble was close
3x3 BLDNF,DNF,DNS
Sigh, I keep trying

MagicAverage of 5: 1.95
1. 1.84 
2. (1.71) 
3. (DNF) 
4. 2.25 
5. 1.77 

I thought i'd post the song I was listening to the most throughout these solves
Fleetwood Mac - The Chain


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 14, 2010)

Magic: 5.56, 2.22, (0.94), 1.00, (DNF) = 2.93
Square-1: 47.67, (1:01.95), 43.39, (29.61), 56.39 = 49.15 Awesome! My first sub-30 single 
2x2: 4.45, 4.87, (1.55), 3.43, (6.28) = 4.25
4x4: (1:09.60), 1:02.60, (56.91), 1:05.26, 1:08.39 = 1:05.42
5x5: 2:02.57, 2:01.86, (1:58.00), 1:59.78, (2:03.39) = 2:01.40
3x3: 13.49, (14.16), (12.41), 13.22, 13.58 = 13.43 Bad. I was in a hurry 
2x2 BLD: 43.12, 35.96, 34.26 = 34.26
3x3 BLD: 1:40.40, DNF, DNF = 1:40.40
Pyraminx: 11.84, 10.78, (9.60), 11.07, (13.49) = 11.23 This is getting silly. Same as last week. Scramble 3 and 4 are the same.
OH: 28.86, (24.33), 27.39, (35.98), 30.26 = 28.84


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 14, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.37, 4.60, (1.92), 4.72, (4.74) = 4.56

*3x3* : 12.48, (12.00), 13.45, 14.64, (14.87) = 13.52
AUF fail on a H perm and F2L fail for the last 2 solves =.=

*Magic* : 1.72, 1.80, (4.66), 1.92, (1.42) = 1.81

*3x3 OH* : 24.72, (25.39), 24.62, (16.93), 23.26 = 24.20
PLL skip 

*Square-1* : 38.33, 43.24, (48.90), (24.45), 37.63 = 39.73

*Megaminx* :1:47.43, 1:48.14, (1:41.88), 1:49.45, (1:57.30) = 1:48.34

*4x4* : 57.53, 53.85, (44.57), (58.01), 54.89 = 55.42
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pwn single! 

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:19.53
>_> Lol 25 second 2x2 + 3x3

*3x3 BLD* : 1:49.83, 2:13.02+, 2:49.79 = 1:49.83
Woah, really good, my first BLD attempts in 2 weeks. On the 2:49.70, I suddenly decided to go bufferless Old Pochman after putting on my blindfold 

*3x3 FMC*: 39 moves
My experiment solve, learning how to use insertions and premoves :O I suck at F2L though. 


Spoiler



D R D' R' F R' D R' U R D' R' U' F B' L B2 L' B' D' B2 D2 B' D2 B' D' B' D B D' B' R D' R U2 R' D R U2

Premove : R2

3x2x2 block : D R D' R' F R2. F
Fixing bad edges : B' L B2 L'
F2L #3 : B' D' B2 D2 B' *D*
F2L #4 : *D* B' D' B' D B D'
A perm : B' R D' R U2 R' D R U2 *R2*
Undo Premove : *R2*
Insert R D R' U R D' R' U' at .



*4x4 BLD* : 13:47.16, DNS DNS = 13:47.16
YESSSS!


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 14, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.10) (8.75) 3.80 7.57 4.28 => 5.22

Comment: Lol first and third scrambles.

*3x3:* 21.22 (29.06) 20.00 18.78 (16.98) => 20.00

Comment: Fail on second solve..

*4x4:* 1:30.94 (1:20.50) (1:34.91) 1:25.21 1:24.59 => 1.26.91

*5x5:* 3:04.66 3:21.63 3:01.35 (3:33.25) (2:54.34) => 3:09.22

Comment: Pretty sure this is PB.

*3x3 OH:* 43.72 42.46 42.94 (51.26) (34.74) => 43.04

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:40.35

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:54.27

Comment: Wow, first sub-5 evar 

*Magic:* 1.54 (1.89) (1.09) 1.16 1.11 => 1.27


----------



## Bogyo (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic:
Master magic:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:
3x3 FMC:


----------



## dada222 (Mar 14, 2010)

*3x3*: 51.22, 50.49, (DNF (1:16.61)), 45.62, (39.12)= 49.11
comment: heart breaking, since I did a 43.40 a few moments earlier.
*2x2*: 09.47, (DNF(41.15)), (07.72), 16.87, 11.04 = 12.46
comment: Very satisfied with my 2x2 times overall (don't ask about the second solve).


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2: 9.38, 4.59, 3.27, 5.88, 5.30 = 5.25
3x3: 14.90, 11.58, 14.56, 11.38, 9.65 = 12.50
4x4: 1:05.53, 1:08.13, 1:14.78, 1:10.96, 1:04.56 = 1:08.20
5x5: 1:57.71, 1:59.68, 2:05.22, 2:00.69, 2:05.61 = 2:01.86
3x3 OH: 32.28, 27.19, 27.22, 28.78, 27.25 = 27.75

Comment:All time are very very very bad:fp


----------



## ianini (Mar 14, 2010)

3x3:


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 14, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.62, 3.05, (1.61), (3.16), 3.01 =*2.89*
*3x3:* (7.86), (10.55), 9.58, 10.39, 9.44 =*9.80* 
*4x4:* 45.76, 48.24, (49.16), (45.46), 47.40 =*47.13*
*5x5:* (1:29.88), 1:29.18, (1:22.61), 1:25.82, 1:28.08 =*1:27.69*
*6x6:* (3:01.77), 2:56.82, 2:56.89, 2:55.70, (2:53.73) =*2:56.47*
*7x7:* 4:55.24, 4:53.62, 4:50.15, (4:48.76), (4.57.38) =*4:53.00*
*2x2BF:* 8.55, 8.70, DNF (5.13) = *8.55*
*3x3BF:* 2:10.68, DNF, 2:04.37 = *2:04.37*
*3x3MBF:* 2/3, 21:56.00
*3x3OH:* 19.81, 19.03, (17.96), 20.01, (21.53) = *19.62* 
*3x3MTS:* 47.98, (52.65), 50.98, (44.36), 45.63 = *48.20*
*3x3FM:* *DNF*
*2-4:* *1:05.78*
*2-5:* *2:40.03*
*Magic:* 1.11, 1.36, (DNF), (1.03), 1.31 = *1.23* 
*Mmagic:* 4.45, 4.37, (4.05) (DNF), 4.06 = *4.26* 
*Clock:* 12.73, 14.00, 12.16, (11.75), (14.14) *12.96*
*Megaminx:* (1:30.76), 1:39.26, (1:49.79), 1:36.26, 1:44.74 =*1:40.09*
*Pyraminx:* 7.06, 7.36, (5.47), (8.51), 6.56 =*6.99*
*Sq1:* (17.98), 18.97, 18.05, (19.65), 18.59 =*18.54*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 14, 2010)

In practice for TOSp, I must compete! 
2X2: 7.71
3X3: 25.24
4X4: 1:50.10
5X5: 
7X7: 
2X2BLD: 
3X3BLD: 
3X3OH: 38.47
3X3WF: 
3X3MTS: 
3X3FM: 
2-4: 
2-5: 
Magic: 
Pyraminx: 16.43
Sq1: 1:19.35

Individual times in spoiler:


Spoiler



2x2: 7.71
1. 8.00 
2. 6.94 
3. (3.38) 
4. (11.97) 
5. 8.19

3x3: 25.24
1. 24.29 
2. (27.20) 
3. (22.24) 
4. 24.32 
5. 27.12 

4x4: 1:50.10
1. 1:39.66 
2. (2:00.06) 
3. 1:56.45 
4. (1:26.19) 
5. 1:54.18 
I suck at K4 LL.

3x3 OH: 38.47
1. 37.58 
2. (36.35) 
3. (42.08) 
4. 39.79 
5. 38.03 
Lol. where are these OH times coming from? A week ago, I was like 50s.

Pyraminx: 16.43
1. 15.63 
2. 17.14 
3. (14.03) 
4. 16.52 
5. (18.30) 
I don't do pyra.

Sq-1: 1:19.35
1. 1:17.46 
2. (1:30.85) 
3. 1:19.34 
4. (1:09.18) 
5. 1:21.25


Will get 2, 3, 4 at least today.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2: 4.59, 4.90, 2.69, (2.65), (5.93) = 4.06
#2 and #5 were Ortega, rest were CLL

3x3: 16.00, (13.97), 14.97, 15.71, (16.44) = 15.56
Perfectly normal, not too happy about the counting 16.

FMC:


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 14, 2010)

*JunwenYao*

*2x2x2*: 5.61, 5.48, (2.51), (DNF), 5.53 => 5.54
*3x3x3*: 18.56, (17.85), 19.45, (27.41), 21.34 => 19.78 
 Cube is C4U Black I.Turning is good. 27.41 is POP.
*4x4x4*: 1:15.99, 1:13.51, (1:05.30), 1:09.89, (1:16.30) => 1:13.13
So bad. 
*5x5x5*: 2:31.83, (3:05.90[POP]), (2:29.19), 2:40.20, 2:34.54 => 2:35.52
My cube easy to POP.But the results is okay.  If cube turning good so will be better.
*6x6x6*: 5:31.83, 5:34.71, (5:22.71), 5:37.20, (5:53.56) => 5:34.58
*7x7x7*: 8:31.81, 8:47.17, 7:56.66, (7:49.44), (8:50.11) => 8:25.21
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 39.22, 40.51, 40.47, (44.75), (35.13) => 40.07
it's not really good. but it's okay. 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:09.51, 1:01.85, DNF=>1:01.85
Baaaaaaaaaaaad.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:29.69, DNS,DNS => 3:29.69
I just want to sleep. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Magic*: 1.16, (3.17), (1.06), 1.47, 1.23 => 1.28
New magic_Ling'ao.In fact i don't like magic.It's boring.
*Square-1*：3:59.14,3:46.58,(1:43.08),2:09.76,(DNF) => 3:18.49
Just learnin how to solve Sq1 faster.
*Pyraminx*: (10.74), 12.46, 13.51, 13.13, (17.22) => 13.03
Suck.
*Megaminx*: (2:27.65), 2:53.57, (3:25.59), 2:56.60, 2:53.90 => 2:54.69
 Stop solve that is long time.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 1:50.54
suck part of 4x4x4.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:59.59
   bad2x2 bad3x3 bad4x4 bad5x5 every part is BAD!I SUCK!!!!


----------



## Laura O (Mar 14, 2010)

*3x3*: 36.19, 30.85, 32.60, 28.47, 22.47 = 30.64
*4x4*: 3:09.53, 2:04.42, 2:54.60, 2:38.40, 2:43.99 = 2:45.66
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay*: 3:39.44
*Clock*: 9.73, 10.08, 9.99, 10.15, 10.88 = 10.07
*Pyraminx*: 11.22, 17.60, 12.49, 13.78, 11.48 = 12.59


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2: (2.76), (5.38), 3.29, 3.22, 2.95 = 3.15

3x3: 15.24, 16.32, 15.00, (16.55), (14.64) = 15.52


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 15, 2010)

2x2
Times: 6.16, (5.97), 8.03, (9.59), 7.50
Average: 7.23
Totally screwed up that 9.59 solve

3x3
Times: (20.11), (15.83), 17.65, 17.27, 18.13
Average: 17.68
First solve was terrible, and the 15.83 was no-skip

4x4
Times: (1:47.15), 1:40.72, (1:29.34), 1:41.56, 1:39.27
Average: 1:40.52
I’m pretty satisfied with this time.

3x3 OH
Times: 46.08, 46.38, (47.94), 42.50, (39.78)
Average: 44.99
OLL skip on the last solve. Nice and consistent.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
Time: 2:18.40
I’m not exactly sure what a great relay time is, but I’m okay with this.

Magic
Times: 2.33, 2.55, (2.33), (2.71), 2.44
Average: 2.44
Pretty consistent

Pretty good times this week


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.15, (4.52), (1.89), 3.68, 3.24 = 3.36
Ah... I messed up in the first solve...
*3x3:* (18.38), (20.98), 20.44, 19.27, 20.48 = 20.06
Bad.
*4x4:* 1:37.44, (1:11.56), 1:39.72, (2:16.17), 1:39.06 = 1:38.74
Bad, except for the second solve.
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Hm... maybe guessing doesn't work...
*OH:* (48.67), 46.45, (32.51), 42.68, 40.14 = 43.09
I suck.
*Pyraminx:* 14.58, (19.06), 15.76, (13.51), 13.99 = 14.78
I should learn a method...
*Megaminx:* 4:14.64, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 5:45.06, DNF = 5:45.06
Last one was 2:52.03, 2 flipped edges!
*Multi:* 1/2, 3:50.44
Forgot it was multi...
*Feet:* 10:16.81, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
I don't like feet. My first solve...
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
51:59.62 (35:40) First attempt. DNF. Off by 20 centers, 24 edges, 8 corners...


----------



## Micael (Mar 15, 2010)

3x3x3muti: 4/5 in 17:21 [10:30]
2 flipped edges. Still ok.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 15, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:08.12	
2:	00:09.74	
3:	00:04.02	
4:	00:11.74	
5:	00:07.51	
Avg. 5: 00:08.23

3x3x3:
1:	00:22.60	
2:	00:21.34	
3:	00:23.05	
4:	00:27.35	
5:	00:27.23	
Avg. 5: 00:24.31 

4x4x4:
1:	03:10.93	
2:	02:38.03	
3:	02:42.64	
4:	02:23.51	
5:	02:48.77	
Avg. 5: 02:44.78 

3x3x3 OH:

2-3-4 Relay:
1:	04:36.55

Pyraminx:
1:	00:39.14	
2:	00:18.66	
3:	00:26.70	
4:	00:17.55	
5:	00:22.22	
Avg. 5: 00:24.85 


LOL on Pyraminx, scrambles 3 and 4 are the same.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 15, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.79, (9.05), (6.39), 7.63, 6.43 = *6.95 avg.*
_Comment: Good._

3x3x3: 31.19, (31.80), 24.75, (20.85), 25.84 = *27.26 avg.*
_Comment: First two solves destroyed this average._


----------



## Yichen (Mar 15, 2010)

Yichen:

PyraMinx: *13.56*
13.80, 13.20, 14.68, (16.32), (10.99)


MegaMinx: *2:28.45*
2:16.30, (2:40.54), 2:35.12, (2:14.36), 2:33.94


4x4x4: *1:24.37*
1:25.64, 1:27.52, (1:19.41), (1:30.36), 1:19.94


3x3x3: *16.98*
(17.52), 17.36, 16.69, (16.44), 16.88
so bad...

2x2x2: *3.79*
2.98, 4.30, (2.51), (4.81), 4.10


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *1:49.77*


3x3x3 One Handed: *36.86*
(35.26), 36.92, 36.03, 37.64, (39.90)


----------



## Carson (Mar 15, 2010)

*2x2*
12.59 11.02 12.46 (8.61) 14.38
Comment: 
*Average = 12.02*


*3x3*
44.40 (51.16) 38.41 (37.85) 45.88
Comment: Not... very... happy!
*Average = 42.90*


*4x4*
2:39.23 2:39.78 (2:13.39) (3:15.33) 2:32.76
Comment: About right for me, except for the 3:15
*Average = 2:37.26*


*5x5*
6:38.12 6:36.49 (6:14.33) 6:27.74 (7:41.44)
Comment: I was actually laughing by the time I finished the 7:41 solve it was so bad!
*Average = 6:34.12*


*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay*
Comment: Much better than last week's.
*Time = 3:42.49*


*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay*
Comment: This felt much faster than it actually was.
*Time = 10:18.96*


*2x2 BLD*
3:13.91 2:57.56(DNF) 2:38.55
Comment: I really need to practice this.
*Best = 2:38.55*


*Pyraminx*
39.49 39.01 (15.75) (45.31) 32.71
Comment: erm... hmm...
*Average = 37.07*


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2010)

2x2: 2.09, 4.73, 1.82, 1.82, 2.68 = 2.20
3x3: 11.22, 9.20, 8.39, 8.85, 10.59 = 9.55
4x4: 42.41, 43.54, 45.03, 39.63, 43.65 = 43.20
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 14.30, DNF(22.80), 10.72 = 10.72
3x3 BLD: 
3x3 MTS:
3x3 WF:
3x3 OH: 17.50, 20.60, 17.07, 22.48, 11.81 = 18.39 Nonlucky 11 <3
2-4 relay: 54.97
2-5 relay:
magic: 1.58, 1.55, 8.93, 2.02, 1.80 = 1.8
megaminx:
pyraminx: 6.20, 9.85, 6.84, 8.08, 8.37 = 7.76
square-1: 16.93, 2:25.17, 23.93, 18.85, 24.32 = 22.37


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 15, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 29 Moves*

Scramble: D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' L B D' F D F L' U2 B2 R2 

Solution: D F2 D B2 D B' M2 D' M' D M' D2 B' D2 B D2 R2 L B L' F L B' L' D' F' (29)



Spoiler



Explanation:
1x2x3 block: D F2 D B2 D B' 

Switch to inverse scramble with
Premoves: B D' B2 D' F2 D' (6)

2nd 1x2x3: F D F' . R2 D2 B' D2 B (8)

AUF + Solve all edges: D2 M D' M D M2 (9)

At . insert -> [F,L'B'L] ( 8 - 2 = 6)

Then invert full solve.



Finally sub-30! First Roux style solve . It's 26 STM. Possibly could have been better with a better insertion but I'm happy with this.

*3x3x3 OH* : 40.87, 30.44, 33.49, 42.04, 36.79 = *37.05 *
Terrible.


----------



## Henrik (Mar 15, 2010)

Henrik

*4x4BLD:* DNF (9:05.11), DNF (14:05), DNF (12:54) => DNF
1st: I forgot a U2 during center execution that messed up a whole lot. My first StackMat timed solve. Best DNF so far (or fastest) 4 min execution, 5:05 min memo.
2nd: I forgot my corners, but guessed my best but wrong, I also executed wrong. Memo was 6 min so that was a plus.
3rd: misinterpreted an image wrong, thought I had memoed wrong so went on guessing the centeres. Ended up with two centers wrong.


----------



## Holger (Mar 15, 2010)

Holger:

*3x3* 16.19 (13.67) 14.03 15.41 (17.75) = *15.21*
*4x4* 1:03.88 1:04.59 1:06.22 (1:19.77) (1:02.48) = *1:04.90*
*3x3 FMC: 32 Moves*


Spoiler



"3x2x2": D R D' R' F R2 F [U2] [R] (7)
Bad edges: R U R' (3)
F2L: F U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 [R'] (7)
3-cycle: L' U L D' L' U' L D (7)
3-cycle: F' L B L' F' L B' L (8)



*2-4 Relay: 1:37.83*


----------



## Edam (Mar 15, 2010)

*3x3* 16.71, (14.08), (17.09), 16.38, 15.00 = *16.03*
nice

*4x4* 1:34.62, 1:30.97, 1:34.19, (1:20.33), (1:37.61) = *1:33.61*
eugh.. i've been putting this off. I knew it was going to be awful this week.


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 15, 2010)

3x3BLD: 1:18.81, DNF, DNF = 1:18.81
multiblind: 5/6 37:23.58 [4 points)
 involuntary move


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 1.78, 2.63, 1.78, 2.48, 2.79 = *2.30*

*sq1:* 14.14, 15.45, 20.70, 14.29, 15.33 = *15.02*


----------



## Micael (Mar 15, 2010)

3x3x3 bld: 1:44.75 [0:45] DNF DNF

3x3x3: (34.70) 30.79 30.98 (24.27) 30.19 = 30.65


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 15, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 7.81 8.68 7.55 10.68 7.34 = *8.01*
Comment: PB avg I think. Can't really count it though. I had 3 PLL skips.
*3x3*: 23.76 25.23 19.23 23.06 24.88 = *23.90*
Comment: Insane NL 3rd.
*4x4*: 1.14.44, 1.26.46, 1.26.71, 1.33.08, 1.24.81 = *1.25.99*
Comment: Nice single, and sub 1.30avg. All over the place though.
*5x5*: 2.25.78 3.01.50 2.44.96 2.43.34 1.19.84+ = *2.38.03*
Comment: Like 4x4, all over the place. 1 nice single with a +2. An avg at Bristol is drifting further away.
*6x6*: 4.47.70 5.11.72 5.05.27 DNF 5.08.22 = *5.08.40*
Comment: Not so good at all. Only one sub5.
*Magic*: 1.44 1.41 DNF 1.47 1.40 = *1.44*
Comment: Nic and consistent I guess
*Master Magic*: 2.81 2.81 4.52 2.77 2.75 = *2.80*
Comment: Yes! Counting sub NR single. So nearly beat it with my avg too. This is what I'm looking for in Bristol. At least.
*Clock*: 19.41 14.88 12.77 15.97 22.06 = *16.75*
Comment: I don't think I've played with this in a couple of weeks. Two nice singles though.
*Pyraminx*:22.31 18.33 18.77 DNF 23.80 = *21.63*
Comment: Quoting Joey, "I want to be sick in my face"
*2-4 Relay*: *2.06.66*
Comment: Ouch
*2-5 Relay*: *4.50.31*
Comment: PB lol


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> *3x3*: 23.76 25.23 *19.23* 23.06 24.88 = *23.90*
> Comment: Insane NL 3rd.



Niiiicee!!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Niiiicee!!



Cheers. I'm warming up for proper puzzles now lol


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Niiiicee!!
> ...



I'm glad we agree that 3x3 isn't much of a puzzle but as you can't do BLD I don't think we agree on what is a good puzzle...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.60, (4.12), (1.73), 4.09, 3.57 = 3.75

3x3: 12.56, 11.09, (12.60), (11.01), 12.44 = 12.03

4x4: 57.99, 56.64, (1:01.09), (54.31), 59.27 = 57.97

5x5: (2:05.09), 2:01.65, 2:04.32, 2:02.45, (1:59.54) = 2:02.81
Reeeaallly bad, but I haven't practiced for about 10 months and have just got a new V5, which is really stiff.

234: 1:07.88


2345: 3:09.44

OH: 25.16, (25.12), (30.10), 26.52, 27.97 = 26.55

Sq-1: 15.27, 13.38, (17.03), (11.26), 14.23 = 14.29


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 15, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 10.85, (12.85), (10.07), 12.11, 11.03 = *11.33*
*3x3x3:* 35.47, 33.20, (28.39), 32.91, (37.76) = *33.86*
(Yes! Another weekly comp PB - I _reeeeaaally _want to get sub-35 at Bristol Spring!)
*4x4x4:* 2:18.18, 2:41.48, 2:22.67, (2:45.10+), (2:14.92) = *2:27.44*
*5x5x5:* (3:40.08), 4:38.17, 4:28.59, 4:01.09, (5:11.32) = *4:22.62*
(first solve was a PB - thought I'd made real progress but then it all fell apart  )
*6x6x6:* 8:24.31, (7:15.61), (8:24.96), 8:08.12, 7:30.25 = *8:00.89*
*7x7x7:* 12:31.05, 12:25.60, 11:49.79, (13:08.86), (11:48.10) = *12:15.48*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:43.65), 1:41.10, 1:12.75, (56.70), 1:30.50 = *1:28.12*
(strange mix: some poor solves plus a PB!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:35.96*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:27.69*
*Magic:* 2.21, (2.03), 2.45, (3.91), 2.31 = *2.32*
(no practice solves!)
*Master Magic:* (10.69), 9.54, (7.06), 8.44, 7.43 = *8.47*
(no practice - in the first one I'm trying to remember which way to twist!)
*Clock:* 28.00, 26.64, (21.82), (28.87), 23.59 = *26.08*
*MegaMinx:* (5:22.67), 4:38.50, 4:55.44, (4:21.50), 4:33.82 = *4:42.59*
(after Guinness!)
*PyraMinx:* 16.48, 18.58, (14.68), 15.16, (22.88) = *16.74*
*Square-1:* (3:37.44), 2:48.94, (1:37.81), 1:42.60, 2:17.81 = *2:16.45*


----------



## Isbit (Mar 15, 2010)

*4x4:* 01:53.64, 01:54.81, (02:04.22), (01:47.90), 01:52.29 = *01:53.58*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(56.69), *50.77*, DNF (40.15)
*3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:03.95, two flipped edges), DNF (2:30.04, two twisted corners), *2:41.68*
aww, the first one would've been PB by like ten seconds. to bad 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (22:35, 4 centers), DNF (18:57, 6 edges, 11 centers)


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 16, 2010)

3x3x3: 22.45, 25.72, 21.38, 32.56, 29.11 = 25.76
going great until the third solve
2x2x2: 6.31, 7.44, 3.63, 9.22, 4.13 = 5.96
pretty good
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:43.69
wow, thats like a normal 4x4 solve for me, double parity on 4x4 too, but oll skip after OP alg


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 16, 2010)

2x2 - 8.53 9.48 8.91 8.78 8.27
3x3 - 35.72 27.54 29.42 32.33 24.05
4x4 - 3:42.84 2:46.24 2:56.84 3:04.91 3:58.69
5x5 - 5:05.18 4:48.56 4:37.25 4:36.82 5:25.58
3x3 OH - 2:20.75 2:11.59 1:40.65 2:12.85 2:19.11
2-3-4 relay - 4:1.43
2-3-4-5 relay - 8:15.56

Please don't ask me why I fail. I already know I do


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 16, 2010)

pyraminx:

22.86 38.43 (17.89) 37.92 (1:31.76) = 33.07

just got it today, so I really don't have a method. Just kinda figured out a lbl method on my own.

Redid the pyraminx 2 days later:

(10.26) 13.35 (21.09) 12.88 13.05 = 13.09

much better. I learned a Layer-first method


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 16, 2010)

3x3 I'm improving 


```
23.77, 23.91, 22.94, 26.00, 20.80
```

The 26 had a G perm which I don't know yet 


```
number of times: 5/5
best time: 20.80
worst time: 26.00

current avg5: 23.54 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 23.54 (σ = 0.43)

session avg: 23.54 (σ = 0.43)
session mean: 23.48
```


----------



## aronpm (Mar 16, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 18.50, (20.61), (13.93), 16.36, 19.81 = 18.22
Comment: Not bad I guess.
*4x4x4*: 2:07.05, 1:41.75, 2:04.61, DNF, DNS = DNF
Comment: There's a reason why I don't do 4x4...

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(2:45.21), DNF(2:20.09) = DNF
Comment: Fail.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(26:42.49), DNF, DNF(25:27.84) = DNF
Comment: Gave up during centre memo on second solve. So close on the last one! 2 centres and 6 wings (would only have been 4 wings but I did parity wrong)
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/4 = DNF in 21:00.92+
Comment: Lol. 13:01 memo. Last cube had 2 twisted corners and the other two weren't anywhere near solved.


----------



## Toad (Mar 16, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> 3x3 I'm improving
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Because it is a program that downloads and analyses your results I'm not sure that formatting them like this will work. Try removing the code tags and formatting them like most other people have.


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2010)

3x3 : (15.98), 15.18, (15.00), 15.76, 15.41 => 15.45

3x3 OH : 32.08, (30.12), (36.09), 32.09, 31.10 => 31.76

4x4 : (1:23.58), 1:26.93, 1:35.86, 1:24.25, (1:40.54) => 1:29.01
Not Bad..but the end was fail..


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 16, 2010)

Still here.

*2x2:* 7.32, (10.61), (5.56), 9.48, 10.41 = *9.07*

*3x3:* (30.85), (19.24), 24.73, 23.02, 29.13 = *25.63*
2nd was a PLL skip so nothing special.

*4x4:* 3:38.51, 5:17.24, 3:32.13

To be continued


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 16, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.74 (9.66) (4.04) 6.48 8.06 = 7.76
3x3x3: 20.26 (18.14) (21.43) 19.72 19.48 = 19.82
4x4x4: (1:26.31) (1:19.44) 1:20.52 1:22.21 1:21.30 = 1:21.34
5x5x5: 2:37.85 2:44.07 (2:30.07) (2:54.87) 2:42.43 = 2:41.45
7x7x7: (7:49.85) 8:24.98 9:05.46 (9:13.96) 8:28.98 = 8:39.81
3x3x3 OH: (51.50) 45.91 (43.27) 49.00 50.80 = 48.57
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:52.49
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 5:08.92
Magic: (1.53) 1.45 (1.37) 1.44 1.50 = 1.46
Megaminx: 4:00.90 4:02.96 (4:03.68) 3:38.20 (3:34.15) = 3:54.02
Pyraminx: 10.02 9.18 (14.03) 10.30 (8.35) = 9.83


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 16, 2010)

2x2: (2.00), (3.33), 2.00, 2.54, 2.32=2.29
really easy. Especially the first one which requires only 1 move to complete the permutation lol.


----------



## Toad (Mar 16, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.87, 5.32, (2.23), 5.48, (7.27) =*5.89*
Stupid scrambles, fail solves haha  Don't care about this event though.

*3x3:* (18.68), (24.54), 23.83, 19.14, 23.31 =*22.09*
Hahaa!! First solves I've done all week, seriously don't care about this event lol.

*3x3 OH:* 40.05, (39.61), 40.70, 42.83, (DNF) =*41.19*
Epic fail... Don't care about this event either 

*4x4:* 1:43.68, 1:25.94, 1:45.31, (1:21.48), (1:45.58) =*1:38.31*
Lol inconsistency 'cos I never practice this any more... Pop on first solve 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF =*DNF*
2nd and 3rd solves were both 1:09.47 lol...

*3x3 BLD:* 5:31.48, DNF, DNF =*5:31.48*
I need to sort out my sleeping patterns before I try BLD again... :|

*2-4 Relay: 1:56.82*
Very nice 4x4, other parts were awful 

*Clock:* 12.35, (DNF), (8.89), 10.23, 10.01 =*10.86*
Nice average, bad lock up on 12, PB single 

*FMC: 30*
See later post for solution


----------



## jave (Mar 16, 2010)

*2x2x2: 11.22*
(13.05)
(7.97) -- PLL skip
11.09 -- argh wrong PLL prediction and exe
10.41
12.15

*3x3x3: 29.39*
(30.83)
(27.27)
29.81 -- one center cap popped
30.47
27.90

*4x4x4: 1:52.93*
1:50.36 [P]
(1:46.93)
(2:05.38) [O]
1:54.30 [P]
1:54.13 [OP]

*3x3x3 OH: 1:03.36*
1:01.63
(56.75)
58.81
1:09.63
(1:19.22) - the F perm killed me...
Comments: Almost sub-1min...

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:46.91*
Comments: About 2 mins for 4x4, 32 sec for 3x3, and 14 sec (with OLL skip) for 2x2. Not good.

*Magic: 3.08*
3.08
(3.66)
3.02
(2.38)
3.13

*Sq-1: 1:09.70*
1:14.09
1:07.83
(1:46.49) -- good start, bad ending
1:07.18
(1:07.13)
Comments: Whee pretty consistent.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 8.67, (9.36), 7.19, 7.06, (6.87) => *7.64*
Thought this week's 2x2 was going to be a failure after the first 2 solves, but I saved it at the end 

*3x3x3:* (35.75), (17.32), 22.53, 20.77, 26.40 => *23.23*
Oh dear 

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:37.38*
1. 2:50.62 [1:09.91 + 1:40.71]
2. DNF [2:13.46 + 1:39.06]
3. 2:37.38	[1:21.94 + 1:15.44]
Not so good this week, maybe a bit out of practice..


*3x3x3 FMC: 30 moves*
Solution: D R D' R' F B R2 F L' D2 L2 F R' F' L2 F R F2 D F D' L B2 R D R' D2 R D' R

Explanation:
Premove R2
2x2x3: D R D' R' F B R2 F (8/8)
F2L-1+EO: L' D2 . F' D F D' L B2 (8/16)
3 Corners: R D R' D2 R D' R' (7/23)
Insert at . L2 F R' F' L2 F R F', 1 move cancels (7/30)
Undo premove R2, cancels with last move

Comment: New PB!!   The short last layer was sort of lucky, but it resulted from searching for several ways to finish F2L with EO. I would have ended up with a >35 move solution if I hadn't found it. Also lucky with the premove cancelling


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 16, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> *3x3x3 FMC: 29 Moves*
> Finally sub-30! First Roux style solve .


Well done on the sub-30, very creative solve!

New PB for me this week too, thanks to your insertion tips


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> PM 1729 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 FMC: 29 Moves*
> ...



Thanks!
Your solve was very good. Its just that I cancelled 2 moves in the insertion, and you had only 1 cancellation . I wonder what solutions the experts will give. Want to see sub WR!


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 17, 2010)

2x2: 3.38, (3.78), (1.74), 3.11, 3.23= 3.24
3x3: 14.10, 15.51, (15.95), 14.08, (12.66)= 14.57 as bad as it gets
4x4:
5x5: 
2x2 BLD: dnf, dnf, dnf= dnf
3x3 OH: 
2x2-4x4 Relay: 
2x2-5x5 Relay: 
Magic: 
Pyraminx:


----------



## Toad (Mar 17, 2010)

*FMC: 30*
New PB after 31 last week, very happy with this 


Spoiler



*Scramble:* D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' L B D' F D F L' U2 B2 R2 
*Solution:* D R D' R' F R2 F B' D' B' D B' L B L' D2 B2 D2 U' B D2 B' U B D' B' D B2 D' R2

Premove R2 to understand.

*2x3:* D R D' R' F R2 F
*F2L-1:* B' D' B' D B' L B L'
*LS + Edges:* D2 B2 D2 B. D B' D B2

*Insert at .:* B' U' B D2 B' U B D2

*AUF:* D'
*Undo Premove:* R2


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 18, 2010)

2x2: 8.25, (7.01), 7.96, 9.38, (9.53) = 8.53
Yay Ortega. Boo Maru

4x4: 1:46.55, 1:45.42, (1:38.27), 1:52.92, (1:54.11) = 1:48.30
I am happy with this. Used mini qj instead of the usual yj


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> *FMC: 30*
> New PB after 31 last week, very happy with this
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you. I had the same 2x2x3 but the rest of my solve was a failure


----------



## Kian (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3- 17.95, 15.97, 17.30, 14.99, 14.91
2x2- 4.98, 4.86, 2.85, 5.63, 6.15
3x3 OH- 29.75, 32.44, 38.01, 35.74, 32.52
5x5- 2:12.36, 2:13.43, 2:01.53, 1:56.99, 2:04.94
4x4- 1:14.23, DNF, 1:15.36, 1:16.38, 1:09.89
Pyraminx- 16.38, 13.44, 14.18, 10.70, 15.02


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3:12.27, 17.17, 14.33, 14.05, 14.75
No practice. First PLL skip

3x3 OH: 26.82, 35.64, 22.30, 22.64, 24.70
Yup both 22's were full step  35 pop

3x3 multi BLD: 2/2 4:40.22
Pretty fast

3x3 BLD: 1:35.12, DNF, 1:28.72
My memo is getting faster but my cube is getting worse


----------



## Toad (Mar 18, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC: 30*
> ...



Meh, the rest of my solve should've been better, I spent too long finding the insert that I couldn't go back and try alternative F2Ls...


----------



## Stini (Mar 18, 2010)

*FMC: 31 HTM*

Solution: D L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 R D' R' F R2 F B' D R D' R' B' D2 U B' D B D U' R D' R

pseudo-2x2x3: D R D' R' F R2 F

Now I changed to inverse scramble, put B2 F' R2 F' R D R' D' as pre-moves for inverse scramble.

F2L: R' D R' U D' B' D' B U'
Edges: D2 B R D R' D' B' (1 pre-move cancelled)
(Pre-moves: B2 F' R2 F' R D R'. D')

Insert B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L at the dot.

I couldn't find a better insertion than 8 moves, even though I was quite careful, it was simply a terrible solve for insertion and I actually wrote down for fun how many moves the optimal commutator at each step would take and got these numbers: 8 8 9 10 10 10 11 10 9 9 9 9 8 9 9 9 9 9 9 10 10 9 8 9
Not many 8-movers there.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Mar 18, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.58 , 9.16 , (3.44) , (9.30) , 8.58 = 7.77
3x3x3: 17.53 , 17.71 , 14.83 , (14.28) , (17.72) = 16.69
4x4x4: 1:15.05 , (1:20.28) , 1:09.36 , 1:06.56 , (1:06.09) = 1:10.32
5x5x5:	2:22.08 , (2:31.78) , 2:22.80 , 2:14.91 , (2:09.77) = 2:19.93
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 1:00.38 , DNF =1:00.38
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , 3:41.28 = 3:41.28 
3x3x3 One Handed: (53.97) , 42.91 , 45.11 , 49.69 , (39.40) = 45.90
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:32.50 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:55.31
Magic: 2.03 , 2.16 , 1.52 , (2.81) , (1.36) = 1.90
Clock : (22.96) , 29.55 , 26.61 , 27.72 , (30.93) = 27.96
PyraMinx: (30.52) , 29.33 , 25.19 , 22.69 , (13.63) = 25.74


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 18, 2010)

Square-1: 17.85 12.41 26.27(wrong alg) 10.92 29.34(just failed) = 18.84

UGHH so bad 

2x2: 4.33 3.70 4.00 5.04 4.18 = 4.17
normal

Pyraminx: 6.15 6.20 5.47 5.19 6.50 = 5.94
sub-6  err 3rd and 4th scrambles are the same


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3 OH: 22.97, (24.34), 23.50, 22.80, (21.65) = 23.09
2x2: 2.41, 2.65, (2.12), 2.56, (3.86) = 2.54


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2010)

2*2*2: 7.24 7.63 (3.13) 8.27 (9.84) = 7.22 (for FUN)

3*3*3: 24.23 23.24 22.64 25.77 34.26 = 26.03 (TOTALLY SUCKS. even worse than my results at last comp half a year ago)

One Hand: 1:08.46 DNF DNF DNF 44.63 = DNF (Yes they are indeed real DNFs rather than DNS's)

3x3x3 Match the scramble: 11.81 10.34 10.45 DNF 11.62 = 11.29

Clock: 11.14 11.67 17.27 DNF DNF = DNF (The fastest two were both DNFs)


----------



## Toad (Mar 18, 2010)

How did I beat Teemu on FMC?!!


----------



## Stini (Mar 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> How did I beat Teemu on FMC?!!



It's not easy to beat such a nice solution, congratulations! 
Keep up the good results!


----------



## ryo (Mar 18, 2010)

*2x2*
2.93, (7.68), (2.51), 6.02, 4.93 = *4.63*


*3x3*
(21.22), (14.21), 16.19, 15.29, 15.52 = *15.67*


*4x4*
1:37.52, (1:21.90), 1:38.92, (1:47.97), 1:32.70 = *1:36.38*


*Pyraminx*
(16.91), 13.50, 14.39, 13.39, (12.80) = *13.76*

*2x2+3x3+4x4 relay*
*1:50.78*

*3x3 One Handed*
38.83, 37.66, (39.63), 34.19, (22.22) = *36.89*
I didn't train at OH since almost one year and I just did this five solves :-D
PLL skip on 22.22

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
DNF, *53.58+*, DNF

*FMC :*

I first find this good start :
Premove : R2

D R D' R'
F R B' R' B
R2 F B2 _ 3X cross (12)
x2 R U R' _ F2L (15)

Then I didn't find a good end so I just did a 6 moves oll :

F' L' U' L U F _ "OLL" (21)
U R2 _ undo premove (23)

And I search a good way to insert a J perm to finish the cube. I finaly just put it at the begining :
z y F2 l2 U R U' l U2 r' U r y' (10)

Final solution : z y F2 l2 U R U' l U2 r' U r y' D R D' R' F R B' R' B R2 F B2 x2 R U R' F' L' U' L U F U R2
*33 HTM*

I found an alternative good start but no have enough time to try it :

Premove U and R' F' R U' R' x2 L' U L' U L' F(2) ...


----------



## Toad (Mar 18, 2010)

Stini said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > How did I beat Teemu on FMC?!!
> ...



I'm flattered!!

Thanks, I guess with more practice I might be able to go for NR 

Maybe I'm just dreaming


----------



## guusrs (Mar 18, 2010)

fmc: D R B2 D' R' F R2 F B L B L2 D2 L B L B L' D F D' B2 D F' D2 B D R2 (*28*)
explanation: 
apply pre-scramble move R2 then: 
2x2x3: D R B2 D' R' F R2 F (8)
3th pair: B L B L2 D2 L (14)
all but 3 corners: B L B L'.B2 D' B D (22)
pre-move correction: R2 (23)
at dot insertion D F D' B2 D F' D' B2 to solve corners, 3 moves cancel.
Nice scramble, didn't expect this to be the winning solution.
1 day left.....
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2010)

guusrs said:


> 1 day left.....



Actually, it's about 3 days left, since this competition wasn't posted until Sunday.

But nice result. I may have to try this one since it's apparently so easy. (I haven't read any of the solutions yet - just seen the numbers of moves.) Then again, I usually fail miserably on easy scrambles - it's the tough ones I usually do best on.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 19, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 13.07*
11.50, 16.02, 14.50, 9.85, 13.20
_As you can see I failed... more then usual_

*3x3x3: Avg = 20.91* 
20.63, 20.42, (22.24), (19.14), 21.68

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 39.75*
37.37, 39.38, (49.62), 42.50, (37.17)

*3x3x3 BLD: = DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF
_Not again! _

*Multi BLD: 0/2 = (-2 points)*
_Not sure why the first cube was a DNF, I pulled out of the second cube with all the corners done, even if I remembered the edges, I had already made a mistake._ 

*3x3x3 FMC = 56 moves*
Cross: y2 U' L' F U F (5 moves)
F2L #1: z2 R' F U F' R (5 moves)
F2L #2: U' L U' L' R U' R' (7 moves)
F2L #3: U B U B' U B U' B' (8 moves)
F2L #4: y U' R' U R U2 R' U R (8 moves)
OLL: y' M U' r U2 r' U' R U' L R2 (11 moves)
PLL: z2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U' R' u R2 (12 moves)
_What a dud._

*I WILL DEDICATE MORE OF MY TIME TO BLD*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 19, 2010)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 10.52 *35.34 58.39* 13.96 18.64 = *22.65* This was extra bad even for me 
*3x3:* 52.15 38.58 54.15 44.71 36.52 = *45.15* some good, some bad
Trying to learn full OLL makes my solves even more uneven.
*4x4:* 2:41.99 5:06.09 3:08.29 3:04.89 2:58.09 = *3:03.76* closing in on sub-3 avg
*5x5:* 6:52.10 8:26.15 7:19.01 7:22.37 7:08.92 = *7:16.77*
*2-4Rel:	4:26.71*

*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 30.64 82.18 29.95 = *29.95* 
misanalyzed the second but managed to get it right in the end.
Actually not far from my sighted average 
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 2:16.32 = *2:16.32* I don't like safes but...
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* but I dislike this more
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
Don't seem to be able to concentrate for a whole solve. One of them I mishandled the parity alg. Sigh. Too much OLL:s on my mind
*Multi:3/7 = DNF* in 54:48 
Last hope down  One cube 2 edges flipped. Two cubes 2 corners twisted. One cube 3-c edges.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 19, 2010)

r_517 said:


> 3x3x3 Match the scramble: 11.81 10.34 10.45 DNF 11.62 = 11.29



Ummm...what?! Are you sure you're doing this one right?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 Match the scramble: 11.81 10.34 10.45 DNF 11.62 = 11.29
> ...



Or, to put it a little stronger: *You have misunderstood this event.*
You use two cubes. preparation: scramble one before the timing begins.
2. Scramble the still *solved* cube so it looks exactly like nr. 1. That is the
"solve" that shall be timed. (And this without using the moves given in the scramble).


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 19, 2010)

Had a couple of hours last night to do everything, so I just ripped through it.

2x2x2: 5.91, (4.23), 5.16, 4.96, 5.46 = 5.19
3x3x3: 16.94, 16.15,18.03, 17.34, 17.68 = 17.32
4x4x4: 1:09.95, 1:14.32, 1:12.29, 1:11.01, 1:06.97 = 1:11.08
5x5x5: 2:24.94, 2:23.95, 2:22.54, 2:21.94, 2:19.83 = 2:22.81
7x7x7: 8:09.19, 8:14.83, 8:12.33, 8:19.55, DNS = 8:15.57
2x2x2BLD: 29.19, DNS, DNS = 29.19
3x3x3BLD: 2:41.23, DNS, DNS = 2:41.23
4x4x4BLD: 7:54.93 [3:11.54], DNS, DNS = 7:54.93
5x5x5BLD: 28:13.02 [14:xx.xx], DNS, DNS = 28:13.02
MultiBLD: 1/2 7:32.91
OH: 29.01, 30.92, 31.12, 28.34, 32.05 = 30.35
Feet: 1:43.21, 1:36.32, 1:41.04, 1:57.90, 1:32.94 = 1:40.19
MTS: 56.34, 51.92, 58.95, 57.43, 57.44 = 57.07
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:51.03
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:15.13
Megaminx: 3:14.12, 3:11.10, 2:46.95, 3:04.33, DNS = 3:09.85
Pyraminx: 9.95, 10.12, 6.97, 8.94, 9.51 = 9.47
Square-1: 1:04.12, 1:05.21, 1:04.52, 1:15.86, 1:14.99 = 1:08.24
Clock: 20.91, 19.84, 17.18, 20.16, 21.38 = 20.30
FMC: DNF. Found a nice F2L-1 but had no time to finish off the solve


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*
Average: 5.35
1.	5.46	
2.	5.59	
3.	5.63	
4.	4.66	
5.	5.40	


*3x3x3*
Average: 19.08
1.	17.43	
2.	20.38	
3.	20.18	
4.	18.36	
5.	19.07


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> FMC: DNF. Found a nice F2L-1 but had no time to finish off the solve



Please finish this off when you can, just so I can say that I beat you fair and square!!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 19, 2010)

Shessh, terribly inconsistent, but still my first sub-20 comp entry 

Ettienne Venter 3x3x3 - 17.94, 20.27, (17.11), 21.31, (24.8) = 19.84


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*2x2x2:* 11.63, 9.68, 8.44, 8.18, 7.33 = *8.77*
Comment: Kind of a lucky average for me. I generally don't do this well. (I stink at 2x2x2.)

My other non-BLD event this week (I'm cheating, because I really wanted to do it this week):
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*
Solution: F R' F U F' U' F R2 B' R' B R2 B2 D R2 D B R' B' F' D' R' D R F' D' L' R F2 L R' D' F2 D B' D' B
premoves to solve 4th pair: B' D' B
2x2x2: F R' F U F' U' F
2x2x3: R2 B' R' B R2 B2
3x cross: D R2 D B R' B'
OLL: F' D' R' D R F'
PLL: D' L' R F2 L R' D' F2 D
Comment: Pretty bad compared to most of the solutions this week. I was onto something that looked kind of nice with NISS, but I ran out of time before I could find a good ending.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 22.52, 34.33, 24.44 = *22.52*
Comment: Very nice scrambles!
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:53.00], 1:56.50, 3:17.18 = *1:56.50*
Comment: I've not done very well lately at this for the weekly competitions. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:58.16, 4:15], DNF [9:18.97, 4:51], 8:39.37 [4:38] = *8:39.37*
Comment: Not very good this week. First one I forgot to do 2 centers. Second one was also off by 2 centers, this time because of an execution mistake. Third one was a real relief to get.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:08.79 [9:05], DNF [15:11.44, 9:38], DNF [18:04.31, 9:59] = *16:08.79*
Comment: My execution has gotten very fast, but my memorization is just taking too long. First one I reoriented 8->14. Second one I reoriented 7->14, off by 3 + centers (forgot to do one location), 3 X centers (don't know why these were wrong), and 3 wings (memorized the wrong letter for one piece).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 19:45.17* [13:50]
Comment: Very bad. Third cube had 2 flipped edges - I didn't see the flipped edge when memorizing. I'm just so slow.  I will attempt to do a big one next week - it's been a while; we'll see how it goes.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [39:58.48, 22:05], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 inner X centers and 3 obliques - I have no idea what went wrong for either case. I had a terrible time memorizing the inner wings - I couldn't find the extra cycles.
*7x7x7:* 49:03.88 [24:09], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Nice! The centers were really great for reorienting - I went from something like 17 to 34 pieces solved! Still not quite lucky. This wasn't quite a personal best, but it was pretty close - a very nice solve for me.
*Magic:* 4.19 [+2], 1.77, 2.38, 1.81, 2.25 = *2.15*
*Master Magic:* 4.75, 7.31, 4.81, 4.50, 5.00 = *4.85*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:35.61], 1:14.33, 1:10.59, 53.00, 1:06.25 = *1:10.39*
Comment: First one was off by 3 edges. I used the inverse scramble in place of the duplicate fourth scramble. It's so satisfying to get a successful average at this!


----------



## Lumej (Mar 21, 2010)

Lumej

*3x3:* 23.17, (20.00), 23.61, (27.73), 23.02 = 23.27
*3x3oh:* 1:10.01, 1:04.92, (1:02.10), 1:03.16, (1:14.53) = 1:06.03
*234:* 2:53.34
*2x2:* 9.53, (9.90), 8.78, 8.63, (8.36) = 8.98
*2345:* 7:18.77


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2010)

*No result right now*



randomtoad said:


> Because it is a program that downloads and analyses your results I'm not sure that formatting them like this will work. Try removing the code tags and formatting them like most other people have.



You are so right! Not for the first time either regarding this 

And not only can the program not read Sherwoods post properly, it also stops execution totally there because of the "code" clause. So I actually cannot deliver a result now. Maybe later this evening if I have time for a debugging tour 

(I've tried just to delete that single post, but it is not as easy as one might think, just take a look at the html source which is the "raw data" if you think otherwise).


----------



## Toad (Mar 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is a program that downloads and analyses your results I'm not sure that formatting them like this will work. Try removing the code tags and formatting them like most other people have.
> ...



Haha thanks, I just have a technical brain I guess...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2010)

*Results week 11*

I found the bug . Still anything that is quoted in a post (wether by QOUTE or CODE) will not count.

Simon is in a winning streak, congratulations. This week though Mats is back and not far behind. 

After week 13 we will have the first quarterly sum (just keep it in mind for week 12 & 13)


 2.20 fazrulz
 2.29 onionhoney
 2.30 DavidWoner
 2.39 SimonWestlund
 2.54 Anthony
 2.89 Mvcuber12
 3.15 AdvanceFIN
 3.24 Edward_Lin
 3.36 Baian Liu
 3.75 MTGjumper
 3.79 Yichen
 4.06 nlCuber22
 4.17 Neo63
 4.25 Yes, We Can!
 4.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.63 'rio
 5.16 Kian
 5.19 kinch2002
 5.22 Evan Liu
 5.26 The Rubik Mai
 5.48 Musli4brekkies
 5.54 JunwenYao
 5.85 04mucklowd
 5.89 randomtoad
 5.96 cincyaviation
 6.95 PeterV
 7.23 marthaurion
 7.64 Cride5
 7.71 r_517
 7.71 Stachuk1992
 7.76 sutty17
 7.77 pierrotlenageur
 8.01 jamesdeanludlow
 8.46 SebCube
 8.53 dunpeal2064
 8.74 CubesOfTheWorld
 8.77 Mike Hughey
 8.98 Lumej
 9.07 Inf3rn0
 10.91 jave
 11.33 MichaelErskine
 12.02 Carson
 12.46 dada222
 13.07 Zane_C
 22.65 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 9.55 fazrulz
 9.80 Mvcuber12
 11.45 SimonWestlund
 12.03 MTGjumper
 12.51 The Rubik Mai
 13.09 Gunnar
 13.43 Yes, We Can!
 13.52 Hyprul 9-ty2
 14.38 ManasijV
 14.56 Edward_Lin
 15.21 Holger
 15.45 Jin
 15.52 AdvanceFIN
 15.56 nlCuber22
 15.67 'rio
 16.03 Edam
 16.09 Kian
 16.69 pierrotlenageur
 16.98 Yichen
 17.20 kinch2002
 17.68 marthaurion
 18.22 aronpm
 18.88 04mucklowd
 19.20 Musli4brekkies
 19.78 JunwenYao
 19.82 sutty17
 19.84 DAE_JA_VOO
 20.00 Evan Liu
 20.06 Baian Liu
 20.91 Zane_C
 22.09 randomtoad
 23.23 Cride5
 23.27 Lumej
 23.54 Sherwood
 23.90 jamesdeanludlow
 24.29 SebCube
 24.41 r_517
 25.24 Stachuk1992
 25.63 Inf3rn0
 25.76 cincyaviation
 27.26 PeterV
 29.76 CubesOfTheWorld
 29.89 jave
 30.64 larf
 30.65 Micael
 33.86 MichaelErskine
 42.90 Carson
 45.15 MatsBergsten
 49.11 dada222
*4x4x4*(33)

 43.20 fazrulz
 47.13 Mvcuber12
 48.45 SimonWestlund
 55.42 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.97 MTGjumper
 1:04.90 Holger
 1:05.42 Yes, We Can!
 1:08.21 The Rubik Mai
 1:10.32 pierrotlenageur
 1:11.08 kinch2002
 1:13.13 JunwenYao
 1:15.32 Kian
 1:21.34 sutty17
 1:24.37 Yichen
 1:25.99 jamesdeanludlow
 1:26.91 Evan Liu
 1:29.01 Jin
 1:33.26 Edam
 1:36.38 'rio
 1:38.31 randomtoad
 1:38.74 Baian Liu
 1:40.52 marthaurion
 1:48.30 dunpeal2064
 1:50.10 Stachuk1992
 1:52.53 jave
 1:53.58 Isbit
 2:27.44 MichaelErskine
 2:37.26 Carson
 2:43.15 SebCube
 2:45.66 larf
 3:03.76 MatsBergsten
 3:14.86 CubesOfTheWorld
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:27.69 Mvcuber12
 1:37.90 SimonWestlund
 2:01.40 Yes, We Can!
 2:01.86 The Rubik Mai
 2:02.81 MTGjumper
 2:06.28 Kian
 2:19.93 pierrotlenageur
 2:22.81 kinch2002
 2:28.65 04mucklowd
 2:35.52 JunwenYao
 2:38.03 jamesdeanludlow
 2:41.45 sutty17
 3:09.21 Evan Liu
 4:22.62 MichaelErskine
 4:50.33 CubesOfTheWorld
 6:34.12 Carson
 7:16.77 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:56.47 Mvcuber12
 3:06.19 SimonWestlund
 5:01.23 04mucklowd
 5:08.40 jamesdeanludlow
 5:34.58 JunwenYao
 8:00.89 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:53.00 Mvcuber12
 5:14.87 SimonWestlund
 8:15.57 kinch2002
 8:25.21 JunwenYao
 8:39.81 sutty17
12:15.48 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 18.39 fazrulz
 19.62 Mvcuber12
 20.14 SimonWestlund
 23.09 Anthony
 24.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.72 ManasijV
 26.55 MTGjumper
 27.75 The Rubik Mai
 28.84 Yes, We Can!
 30.35 kinch2002
 31.76 Jin
 33.57 Kian
 36.86 Yichen
 36.89 'rio
 37.05 PM 1729
 38.47 Stachuk1992
 39.75 Zane_C
 40.07 JunwenYao
 41.19 randomtoad
 43.04 Evan Liu
 43.09 Baian Liu
 44.99 marthaurion
 45.90 pierrotlenageur
 48.57 sutty17
 1:01.27 jave
 1:06.03 Lumej
 1:28.12 MichaelErskine
 2:14.52 CubesOfTheWorld
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:40.19 kinch2002
 2:01.73 SimonWestlund
 DNF Baian Liu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.55 Mvcuber12
 10.72 fazrulz
 22.52 Mike Hughey
 29.15 SimonWestlund
 29.19 kinch2002
 29.95 MatsBergsten
 34.26 Yes, We Can!
 50.77 Isbit
 53.58 'rio
 1:00.38 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.85 JunwenYao
 2:37.38 Cride5
 2:57.56 Carson
 DNF Edward_Lin
 DNF randomtoad
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:18.81 x-colo-x
 1:22.37 SimonWestlund
 1:28.72 ManasijV
 1:40.40 Yes, We Can!
 1:44.75 Micael
 1:46.15 Gunnar
 1:49.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:56.50 Mike Hughey
 2:04.37 Mvcuber12
 2:16.32 MatsBergsten
 2:41.23 kinch2002
 2:41.68 Isbit
 3:29.69 JunwenYao
 3:41.28 pierrotlenageur
 5:31.48 randomtoad
 5:45.06 Baian Liu
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF 04mucklowd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 7:54.93 kinch2002
 8:39.37 Mike Hughey
 9:29.85 SimonWestlund
13:47.16 Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Isbit
 DNF Henrik
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF Gunnar
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

16:08.79 Mike Hughey
28:13.02 kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

5/6 x-colo-x
3/3 SimonWestlund
4/5 Micael
2/2 ManasijV
3/4 Mike Hughey
2/3 Mvcuber12
1/2 Baian Liu
1/2 kinch2002
3/7 MatsBergsten
0/2 Zane_C
1/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 48.20 Mvcuber12
 57.07 kinch2002
 1:03.39 SimonWestlund
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 54.97 fazrulz
 1:05.78 Mvcuber12
 1:07.88 MTGjumper
 1:11.67 SimonWestlund
 1:19.53 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:32.50 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.83 Holger
 1:40.35 Evan Liu
 1:49.77 Yichen
 1:50.54 JunwenYao
 1:50.78 'rio
 1:51.03 kinch2002
 1:52.49 sutty17
 1:56.82 randomtoad
 2:06.66 jamesdeanludlow
 2:18.40 marthaurion
 2:43.69 cincyaviation
 2:46.91 jave
 2:53.34 Lumej
 3:35.96 MichaelErskine
 3:39.44 larf
 3:42.49 Carson
 4:01.43 CubesOfTheWorld
 4:26.71 MatsBergsten
 4:36.55 SebCube
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:40.03 Mvcuber12
 2:48.84 SimonWestlund
 3:09.44 MTGjumper
 3:55.31 pierrotlenageur
 4:15.13 kinch2002
 4:50.31 jamesdeanludlow
 4:54.27 Evan Liu
 4:59.59 JunwenYao
 5:08.92 sutty17
 7:18.77 Lumej
 8:15.56 CubesOfTheWorld
 8:27.69 MichaelErskine
10:18.96 Carson
*Magic*(15)

 1.26 Mvcuber12
 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.29 JunwenYao
 1.44 jamesdeanludlow
 1.46 sutty17
 1.56 SimonWestlund
 1.80 fazrulz
 1.81 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.90 pierrotlenageur
 1.95 04mucklowd
 2.15 Mike Hughey
 2.32 MichaelErskine
 2.44 marthaurion
 2.93 Yes, We Can!
 3.06 jave
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.80 jamesdeanludlow
 3.86 SimonWestlund
 4.29 Mvcuber12
 4.85 Mike Hughey
 8.47 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(9)

 10.07 larf
 10.53 SimonWestlund
 10.86 randomtoad
 12.96 Mvcuber12
 16.75 jamesdeanludlow
 20.30 kinch2002
 26.08 MichaelErskine
 27.96 pierrotlenageur
 DNF r_517
*Pyraminx*(21)

 5.83 SimonWestlund
 5.94 Neo63
 6.99 Mvcuber12
 7.76 fazrulz
 9.47 kinch2002
 9.83 sutty17
 11.23 Yes, We Can!
 12.58 larf
 13.03 JunwenYao
 13.76 'rio
 13.89 Yichen
 14.21 Kian
 14.78 Baian Liu
 16.43 Stachuk1992
 16.74 MichaelErskine
 21.63 jamesdeanludlow
 22.53 SebCube
 25.74 pierrotlenageur
 33.07 Alex DiTuro
 37.07 Carson
 1:10.39 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:01.85 SimonWestlund
 1:40.09 Mvcuber12
 1:48.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:04.62 04mucklowd
 2:28.45 Yichen
 2:54.69 JunwenYao
 3:09.85 kinch2002
 3:54.02 sutty17
 4:42.59 MichaelErskine
 DNF Baian Liu
*Square-1*(13)

 14.29 MTGjumper
 15.02 DavidWoner
 18.54 Mvcuber12
 18.84 Neo63
 21.60 SimonWestlund
 22.37 fazrulz
 39.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
 49.15 Yes, We Can!
 1:08.24 kinch2002
 1:10.54 jave
 1:19.35 Stachuk1992
 2:16.45 MichaelErskine
 2:33.14 JunwenYao
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 guusrs
29 PM 1729
30 Cride5
30 randomtoad
31 Stini
32 Holger
33 'rio
35 SimonWestlund
37 Mike Hughey
39 Hyprul 9-ty2
56 Zane_C
DNF  Mvcuber12

*Contest results*

420 SimonWestlund
393 Mvcuber12
289 kinch2002
256 fazrulz
240 Hyprul 9-ty2
221 JunwenYao
220 Yes, We Can!
220 MTGjumper
181 pierrotlenageur
167 'rio
159 sutty17
157 Yichen
150 The Rubik Mai
144 Evan Liu
143 Kian
136 jamesdeanludlow
135 Baian Liu
135 randomtoad
129 Mike Hughey
112 Holger
108 ManasijV
103 04mucklowd
103 MichaelErskine
96 marthaurion
87 Edward_Lin
84 Jin
82 Stachuk1992
81 AdvanceFIN
79 MatsBergsten
75 nlCuber22
74 Gunnar
72 Anthony
71 Neo63
70 Cride5
67 Zane_C
61 DavidWoner
59 jave
57 Edam
56 aronpm
56 Musli4brekkies
53 CubesOfTheWorld
53 Lumej
51 larf
51 Carson
50 SebCube
47 cincyaviation
46 Micael
46 x-colo-x
46 onionhoney
39 PM 1729
39 Isbit
38 r_517
34 PeterV
28 dunpeal2064
26 DAE_JA_VOO
23 Inf3rn0
22 guusrs
19 Sherwood
18 Stini
9 dada222
8 Henrik
5 Alex DiTuro


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 21, 2010)

My magic average was 1.95, not 2.01

Also my BLD DNF arent on there,
but I not really that bothered about that


----------



## Stini (Mar 21, 2010)

FMC was really tough this week! I can't say I'm happy with the 5th place, but others were simply better this time. 
I hope to see such high level in the following weeks as well!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)
> 
> 3:40.00 Isbit
> 7:54.93 kinch2002
> ...



Is this just a mistake, or has Ville suddenly got some competition at 4x4x4 BLD?   (Mats, I think you need to look at this one.)

Anyway, I'm still impressed at the competitiveness on 4x4x4 BLD now. Nice job, everyone, and congratulations kinch2002 for an awesome solve!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> My magic average was 1.95, not 2.01
> 
> Also my BLD DNF arent on there,
> but I not really that bothered about that



Now both those are corrected. Please write the average last in line also for Magic. (and a space after the event name)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > My magic average was 1.95, not 2.01
> ...



Ok will do next time soz


----------



## Toad (Mar 21, 2010)

Well everything was complete fail for me this week other than Clock and FMC... But it's funny cos those are the only events I care about at the moment... (Well and BLD a bit)

Still, well happy with 3rd place for Clock and FMC, especially so close behind the people ahead of me


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 21, 2010)

My results for the events I updated today appear to be missing


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like my 2x2 BLD is missing too, not that its a great time or anything


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes! 2nd for FMC. I didn't expect to do so well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> My results for the events I updated today appear to be missing



Hmm, can it have something to do with you editing your post after my downloading the results   ??

Anyway, now you are in and much higher in the totals.

@Cride, sorry, fixed it now. (It does not always work when you write your result in several lines, but it should :confused


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 23, 2010)

Any particular reason that my 3x3 entry wasn't included?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ELIN01
So I'm guessing it is a mistake. Also http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=344907#post344907 He DNF'd in 4BLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)
> ...



Thanks, I missed that  That was funny. As he had entered only two results (DNF:s) but not a concluding dns, the program continued to look for another time on the next line and found the he had edited his post (at 3:40 ) and took that for an (excellent) result.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Any particular reason that my 3x3 entry wasn't included?



Yes, because the event name (3x3x3) was not first on a line, so the program did not find your result, only your name. I just split the line into two and now you are in


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 23, 2010)

Aah I see. I didn't know that th results were automatically posted. Thanks for that


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 26, 2010)

arggg I did so bad. Maybe I should participate in more events, or get better at the ones I'm doing already.


----------

